
Is Sweden in trouble? - bratah
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/01/17/sweden-tells-public-prepare-war-fears-russia-rise/
======
masonic
Actual title: "Sweden sends leaflets to 5m homes on how to prepare for war
with Russia"

